# Fameux Prob Isight et les sites internets (chatroulette...)



## KevinLyon (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme certains on pu le remarquer, beaucoup de personnes avaient un problème avec leurs Isight intégrée lorsqu'ils souhaitaient se rendre sur chatroulette et autres sites qui diffuse votre cam ! Et bien figurez vous que j'ai trouvé comment se débarrasser de ce p'tit soucis !

Rendez vous simplement dans Finder - Macintosh HD - Bibliothèque - Application Support - Google  et désinstaller Google Talk.....   Il y a un conflit matériel et donc ça bloque vos isight sur les sites internet !

Galère galère quand même non ? Vous voilà libérer d'un énorme poids  ( ou pas !)

Bonne journée


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Mars 2011)

Aaaah effectivement je me sens plus léger... Allez hop je vais faire un tour sur chatroulette :rateau: Quel joli nom


----------



## KevinLyon (7 Mars 2011)

Je galère avec ça depuis plusieurs mois... c'est dingue quand même ^^ mais maintenant tout va bien !


----------



## baba21 (14 Mars 2011)

Vous avez essayé de régler la résolution de votre écran?
Les différents chat roulette acceptent des résolutions différentes.


----------



## bunul (10 Novembre 2011)

moi, j'ai tout essayé, mais ça marche pas  les sites de video chat ne marchent jamais sur mon ordi


----------

